# Orbea Orca Models (Redesigned for 2017)



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2017 Orbea Orca Models:

https://www.cyclingandrunning.com/collections/mens-orbea-road-bikes

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...c4288229f023e4c44a1c1d18361b.jpg?v=1468058319

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...90db1728350b60649cfe31987511.jpg?v=1468057062

https://www.cicloscabello.com/9216/bicicleta-orbea-orca-m20-team-2017.jpg


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

krtassoc said:


> 2017 Orbea Orca Models:
> 
> https://www.cyclingandrunning.com/collections/mens-orbea-road-bikes
> 
> ...


???Orbea Orca????????????


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

krtassoc said:


> ???Orbea Orca????????????


https://youtu.be/gS2GG1rDoZw


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Has anyone seen a price list for the U.S.?


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Price list for the 2017 Orca Models are located on the Orbea 'USA' website. (I looked at 'them' earlier today!)


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

krtassoc said:


> Price list for the 2017 Orca Models are located on the Orbea 'USA' website. (I looked at 'them' earlier today!)


Good stuff, thanks!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like GCN has already got their hands on one for a test ride


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my....


----------

